# Lifelines how to...



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

The question of what a lifeline is often comes up and how to use one, so I thought I would make a picture tutorial


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Then knit the row as by pattern (I normally do this on a purl row)


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I always mark on my pattern which row the ll is on


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for your tutorial. It was very helpful!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I hope this proves to be useful. If anyone wants to add anything to make it clearer, or if I have left something out feel free to add to it


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

mmMardi said:


> Thank you for your tutorial. It was very helpful!


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you. Very clear and the pictures are great.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Shauna0320 said:


> Thank you. Very clear and the pictures are great.


Thank you.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

When to place a lifeline 

Depending on what I am knitting I normally put a ll in at the end of each pattern repeat.
If a pattern row has been especially tricky I will put a ll in on the next row so as not to have to re-do that row if I have to frog.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Not got a ll in? 

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-185941-1.html

There are some links in this thread for putting in afterthought ll


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

how many lifelines 

I tend to have two in at a time, I just simply remove the bottom one and use it again. To remove the ll gently pull from one end while holding stitches in place at the other end.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

DO NOT USE DENTAL FLOSS!!!! Yes, I know I'm shouting, but somethings need to be. I also leave my markers in place and use another "set" on the next row.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Very nice and clear, just need you here to poke me with a knitying needle to remind me to use a lifeline xxxxx :roll:


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

lifeline said:


> how many lifelines
> 
> I tend to have two in at a time, I just simply remove the bottom one and use it again. To remove the ll gently pull from one end while holding stitches in place at the other end.


I leave more lifelines in. We often read about someone discovering a mistake way back in a project, so I just leave the lines in and add more. Embroidery floss is cheap, and I want those lifelines there "just in case."


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> DO NOT USE DENTAL FLOSS!!!! Yes, I know I'm shouting, but somethings need to be. I also leave my markers in place and use another "set" on the next row.


Thanks I meant to say that about the dental floss, thanks for bringing it up.

When I get to the point in another project I will post some pictures about lifelines and stitches, but anyone can feel free to post if they wish.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Very nice and clear, just need you here to poke me with a knitying needle to remind me to use a lifeline xxxxx :roll:


Hehehe, it can be easy to forget to place a ll when so engrossed in a project.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> I leave more lifelines in. We often read about someone discovering a mistake way back in a project, so I just leave the lines in and add more. Embroidery floss is cheap, and I want those lifelines there "just in case."


That's a good idea if you are prepared to frog many rows. My first Ashton (also my first lace project) I kept all the lifelines in. Eventually DH asked if I seriously would frog back all that work for a mistake such a long way back. I decided as my stitch count was working and the pattern looked correct I probably wouldn't.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I was knitting in doctor's office, and had 5 L.L. hanging and this lady told me I must not be much of a knitter if I needed all those "crutches." My answer was we all have our own comfort level. The real truth was I'd just been too lazy to
remove them....lol


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> I was knitting in doctor's office, and had 5 L.L. hanging and this lady told me I must not be much of a knitter if I needed all those "crutches." My answer was we all have our own comfort level. The real truth was I'd just been too lazy to
> remove them....lol


 :-D :thumbup: :-D :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lifelines have saved my sanity especially with knitting lace projects. If there's a plain row (knit or purl) as the last for first row of a repeat of the lace pattern, that's where I place the lifeline rather than in the middle of a y/o row. This works especially well with 8 or so row lace patterns.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Lifelines have saved my sanity especially with knitting lace projects. If there's a plain row (knit or purl) as the last for first row of a repeat of the lace pattern, that's where I place the lifeline rather than in the middle of a y/o row. This works especially well with 8 or so row lace patterns.


Good point, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I hope this proves to be useful. If anyone wants to add anything to make it clearer, or if I have left something out feel free to add to it


That is a very clear description of insert g, and using, a lifeline. Well done


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

What is a lifeline 

It is a line of yarn/embroidery thread/crochet cotton (pick your preferred, I like embroidery thread) that you run through the stitches on the needle. As you knit the next row you leave the thread in that row,it acts as a surrogate needle. If further on in your knitting you find a mistake you can frog back to the lifeline, the stitches will be held on your line. You then pick up the stitches from the line and continue from there. It's helpful to mark on your pattern where you put the line especially when knitting lace so you know where to carry on from.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is a very clear description of insert g, and using, a lifeline. Well done


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

I have twice now got myself into a pickle by, when needing to use the life line, pulling back to the life line and then realising I had missed a stitch when threading the line. It's worth double checking that each stitch has the thread passing though it before continuing.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you, I'm bookmaring this!!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you, I'm bookmarking this!!


----------



## Nancy Elaine (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks so much for taking the time and thought to put this tutorial together. It is always so much easier to understand when there are pictures. I have not used lifelines because I wasn't quite sure how to do it, but will definitely use one, or more than one, now.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Great tutorial! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kathryn64 (Mar 11, 2011)

I am having trouble trying to insert a lifeline using sock yarn and size 2 fixed needles. Any suggestions on how to do this?


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

great tutorial


----------



## judiostudio (Mar 4, 2014)

Is there a way to attach a lifeline if you have all-in-one circulars?


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Very nice picture tutorial! I am sure you will help several folks who don't know how to run a lifeline or even what one is.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

judiostudio said:


> Is there a way to attach a lifeline if you have all-in-one circulars?


Thread a blunt needle, pass the needle around the circle until all stitches are threaded. Leave a reasonable length to tie start and finish ends together.


----------



## Oldesttm (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## stashcoffin (Jun 20, 2015)

Thank You for this information! I have been knitting for 55 years, but had never heard of life lines until KnittingParadise.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

thanks a million for this. I wondered how the tightening hole came into doing a lifeline as I'd seen it mentioned here. Really nice of you to offer such a great tutorial. :thumbup:


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Nice job. I finally figured out that I needed to mark the row where I did the lifeline. Nothing like learning from one's mistakes.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

purdeygirl said:


> I have twice now got myself into a pickle by, when needing to use the life line, pulling back to the life line and then realising I had missed a stitch when threading the line. It's worth double checking that each stitch has the thread passing though it before continuing.


Good point, thanks for making it :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

lildeb2 said:


> Thank you, I'm bookmarking this!!


Glad it's of use :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Nancy Elaine said:


> Thanks so much for taking the time and thought to put this tutorial together. It is always so much easier to understand when there are pictures. I have not used lifelines because I wasn't quite sure how to do it, but will definitely use one, or more than one, now.


You are welcome, go for it :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

kathryn64 said:


> I am having trouble trying to insert a lifeline using sock yarn and size 2 fixed needles. Any suggestions on how to do this?


I would try using finer thread and something that is not so fibrous as knitting yarn, do you have some cotton yarn because if you need to pick up stitches off the ll it will be easier with out all the fibres. Good luck


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LindaH said:


> Very nice picture tutorial! I am sure you will help several folks who don't know how to run a lifeline or even what one is.


That is the reason for me creating the tutorial. Now when ever any of us come across the question about lifelines we can refer them to this tutorial :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

stashcoffin said:


> Thank You for this information! I have been knitting for 55 years, but had never heard of life lines until KnittingParadise.


I have only been knitting a small number of years, about seven, and I too had never heard of lifelines until I joined KP.


----------



## fdb123 (Mar 30, 2012)

A few days ago I was going to post a question about how often to place a lifeline and whether to pull the old one or leave it place and start a new one but I listened to the Silly Question monster and didn't. Now I have my answers.Thanks to you all!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

fdb123 said:


> A few days ago I was going to post a question about how often to place a lifeline and whether to pull the old one or leave it place and start a new one but I listened to the Silly Question monster and didn't. Now I have my answers.Thanks to you all!


Don't even listen to the silly question monster :-D I'm glad your question has been answered


----------



## fdb123 (Mar 30, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Don't even listen to the silly question monster :-D I'm glad your question has been answered


Isn't odd how often the worry about appearing foolish keeps us from learning and doing so much? Too bad we can't keep the attitude we had as small children before we learned to be so self-conscious!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

fdb123 said:


> Isn't odd how often the worry about appearing foolish keeps us from learning and doing so much? Too bad we can't keep the attitude we had as small children before we learned to be so self-conscious!


That is so true!


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for the picture tutorial. Good idea to jot down on which row you used a ll. Also using it on an ll makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

I use fixed circular needles with no option to thread the needle to start the ll, so I have to use the manual method of running a thread into each and every stitch. Very time consuming when working with hundreds of stitches. Still wishing for the 'threadable' set.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Like Toddytoo, I use the manual method of running a thread into each stitch to form a lifeline, but this takes ages when there are two- or three-hundred stitches on the needle, as when doing a fine lace pattern. And I just about always prefer to use straight needles (no easy way to count stitches with circulars) even for 2-ply shawls. As a result, I try to only use lifelines at the end of a pattern repeat. Sorry I don't understand the picture tutorial - I'd probably need a You-tube demo for it to make much sense to me!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Toddytoo said:


> I use fixed circular needles with no option to thread the needle to start the ll, so I have to use the manual method of running a thread into each and every stitch. Very time consuming when working with hundreds of stitches. Still wishing for the 'threadable' set.


I have read where some folks will tape the thread to the end of the needle to run their L.L. I had D.H. drill a small hole in a pair of my Kollage needles, and that works just great. If you don't have a handy guy you might check with a jeweler about doing it for you.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Lovely clear tutorial thanks Lifeline!x


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Althea said:


> Like Toddytoo, I use the manual method of running a thread into each stitch to form a lifeline, but this takes ages when there are two- or three-hundred stitches on the needle, as when doing a fine lace pattern. And I just about always prefer to use straight needles (no easy way to count stitches with circulars) even for 2-ply shawls. As a result, I try to only use lifelines at the end of a pattern repeat. Sorry I don't understand the picture tutorial - I'd probably need a You-tube demo for it to make much sense to me!


No problem, I know it won't be for everyone, but I feel it will help some. Sorry, I don't feel I have the where with all to produce a video :-D


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> I have read where some folks will tape the thread to the end of the needle to run their L.L. I had D.H. drill a small hole in a pair of my Kollage needles, and that works just great. If you don't have a handy guy you might check with a jeweler about doing it for you.


Taping is a good solution :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Lovely clear tutorial thanks Lifeline!x


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Anrobertsn (Sep 23, 2014)

Thank you! Big help, had not figured out how to start a lifeline!


----------



## candicelegrange (Jul 20, 2013)

Nancy Elaine said:


> Thanks so much for taking the time and thought to put this tutorial together. It is always so much easier to understand when there are pictures. I have not used lifelines because I wasn't quite sure how to do it, but will definitely use one, or more than one, now.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Althea said:


> Like Toddytoo, I use the manual method of running a thread into each stitch to form a lifeline, but this takes ages when there are two- or three-hundred stitches on the needle, as when doing a fine lace pattern. And I just about always prefer to use straight needles (no easy way to count stitches with circulars) even for 2-ply shawls. As a result, I try to only use lifelines at the end of a pattern repeat. Sorry I don't understand the picture tutorial - I'd probably need a You-tube demo for it to make much sense to me!


You say there's no easy way to count stitches on circular needles....there is, it's called stitch markers placed every 20 or 25 stitches. If using markers for pattern repeats then use the small removable safety pins or markers. Easy peasy. If you use interchangeable circs all you need to do is run a length of crochet thread through the hole used to tighten the needles, and knit on as usual.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

I always have a hard time threading the floss thru the hole in the needle


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

starrz-delight said:


> I always have a hard time threading the floss thru the hole in the needle


I've found if I singe the end or run through wax found in sewing notions department that helps.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

starrz-delight said:


> I always have a hard time threading the floss thru the hole in the needle


Here is a really useful KP post on this very thing
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-362665-1.html#7982153


----------



## Ghilard (Sep 23, 2015)

Hello, I always use a life-line, but never thought of just attaching the thread through the hole in the knitting needle, I always use a needle to thread it through, and so am thankful to you for giving me a tip that will save me untold amounts of time over the next few years. :thumbup: Betty (aka "Ghilard")


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Ghilard said:


> Hello, I always use a life-line, but never thought of just attaching the thread through the hole in the knitting needle, I always use a needle to thread it through, and so am thankful to you for giving me a tip that will save me untold amounts of time over the next few years. :thumbup: Betty (aka "Ghilard")


You are welcome. And welcome to KP. I think you will find plenty more tips here over time.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

*Lifelines and stitch markers *

If you are placing a lifeline and you have stitch markers in place you have several options;
Place the lifeline after knitting the row you want it on using a needle described in an earlier post remembering to go _around _the marker otherwise it gets caught up in the lifeline.
Place the lifeline using the hole in the needle and either:
*replacing the stitch markers with removable markers 
*or leave markers on the lifeline and remove when taking out the lifeline, remembering to drop the marker off the needle on the next row


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

That looks like an awesome way of doing things. My needles are plain bamboo, boye, and susan bates circular needles and none of them have tightening holes. Guess I'll use the needle method. Thanks.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> *Lifelines and stitch markers *
> 
> If you are placing a lifeline and you have stitch markers in place you have several options;
> Place the lifeline after knitting the row you want it on using a needle described in an earlier post remembering to go _around _the marker otherwise it gets caught up in the lifeline.
> ...


Awesome. Up until now I have been using rubber dread bands and little lengths of contrasting yarn as stitch markers. I'll have to find some of those little plastic safety pins to use this method.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Nanimal said:


> Awesome. Up until now I have been using rubber dread bands and little lengths of contrasting yarn as stitch markers. I'll have to find some of those little plastic safety pins to use this method.


So glad this has been of help to you. I get those markers free with knitting magazines, but I have seen them on the Knit Picks sight.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> So glad this has been of help to you. I get those markers free with knitting magazines, but I have seen them on the Knit Picks sight.


Thank you so much for letting me know. I will definitely try Knitpicks, if I can't find them in my regular craft store. I love Knitpicks, anyway.


----------



## trish439 (Jan 25, 2015)

I am still not sure "Why the ll " Is it tomark where you know no error yet?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

trish439 said:


> I am still not sure "Why the ll " Is it tomark where you know no error yet?


When I first heard of lifelines, I, too had the same question...couldn't understand the real point of them, since doing a lot of lace Knitting I have made great use of them.

When knitting, especially lace Knitting, if you make a difficult to fix mistake you can undo your work back to the lifeline knowing the lifeline will hold all your work to that point. You can then put the work held on the lifeline back onto your needle. You might not feel a need to put in a lifeline if your project isn't very big, but the second project (the green one) I used on this post to illustrate lifelines and stitch markers, I have over 300 stitches on my needle there and so although possible to pull back and restart, it would be quite a wrench.

I hope that makes it clearer to you, do feel free to ask more questions.


----------



## trish439 (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you very much Makes sense ;-)


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

trish439 said:


> Thank you very much Makes sense ;-)


So glad :thumbup:


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I learned the lesson of the life line when I knit my first lace shawl from a pattern chart. I will NEVER knit without using one.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I hope this proves to be useful. If anyone wants to add anything to make it clearer, or if I have left something out feel free to add to it


Hello there, I have just found your tutorial on how to use a lifeline, and you have done a wonderful job of it. It is very easy to understand. 😊


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Thank you for your tutorial.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

olithia said:


> Thank you for your tutorial.


You are most welcome, I hope it proves useful to you.


----------



## Mhathy (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I hope this proves to be useful. If anyone wants to add anything to make it clearer, or if I have left something out feel free to add to it


Well I'll add an example of the importance of life lines.

I'm working on a very intricate lace shawl. It is patterned on both sides (no plain row) on a size 1 needle...which has no lifeline hole. 865 stitches. Putting in lifelines have been almost as time consuming as the knitting.

Row 200 started a different 20 row section and, quite frankly, I had been too lazy to put a line in for a while. Seven rows into that section I realized the chart was wrong and there was no way to fudge it back into line. I ended up having to frog 37 rows...32,005 stitches. Which I now have to reknit. I will not be skipping it again.

It doesn't matter if it's something this complicated or if it's just plain stockinette stitch that you need to mark a place. Lifelines can save you a lot of frustration.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Well I'll add an example of the importance of life lines.
> 
> I'm working on a very intricate lace shawl. It is patterned on both sides (no plain row) on a size 1 needle...which has no lifeline hole. 865 stitches. Putting in lifelines have been almost as time consuming as the knitting.
> 
> ...


I saw your posting. That is going to be one very amazing shawl.


----------



## bellagray (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you for the tutorial. will be using lifelines in my next lace project


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you all, what a great 'thread' no pun intended.


----------



## cleodkatt (Jul 2, 2016)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thank you I have try to do a lifeline and never could. Now I see how to do it!! And the picture really helped me


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you always nice to see something I haven't been comfortable with!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm glad to see many of you finding this helpful/useful :sm24:


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

not all needles have the "hole" but knitpicks options needles have one. I use #20 crochet thread and it works well for me.


----------



## cleodkatt (Jul 2, 2016)

lifeline said:


> I'm glad to see many of you finding this helpful/useful :sm24:


Beyond helpful! I've been sewing my lifelines through finished rows, often splitting stitches. Not to mention that it takes forever. Well I used the tightening hole method today and was so excited! Quick and easy! Row finished. Lifeline in place. How did I not know about this before? Thank you so much, again.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

cleodkatt said:


> Beyond helpful! I've been sewing my lifelines through finished rows, often splitting stitches. Not to mention that it takes forever. Well I used the tightening hole method today and was so excited! Quick and easy! Row finished. Lifeline in place. How did I not know about this before? Thank you so much, again.


You are welcome. I learned most of what I know about knitting from reading KP, including all I know about lifelines. I made this tutorial so all the information was in one place and easy to pass on to others :sm02:


----------



## Butterfly 55 (Oct 7, 2015)

Thank you very much for your help in know now how to do a life line you make it so easy to follow


----------



## Butterfly 55 (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks for your pictures it makes it look so easy I'm starting a knitted poncho for my granddaughter and it has a lot of cables so this tip will be diffnitly used


----------



## Gran O'Malley (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you so much for your text and photos, all helpful. I don't understand what a tightening hole is though but guess if it is part of some exchangeable needle kits?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

lifeline said:


> The question of what a lifeline is often comes up and how to use one, so I thought I would make a picture tutorial


Thanks for the help. I wish I'd used one today. I skipped a row ...a week ago when I put it down I started again on the wron row. It's diamonds and was very hard to find what happened. I had to put symbols on graph paper for 16 rows and use red pen to find the diamonds. I used / for knit and ^ for purls. Wished I'd used a lifeline. I like dental floss for the thread.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I always mark on my pattern which row the ll is on


I like your graph paper notebook. I'm going to get one of them.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I just started using the dental floss and didn't know it would cut the yarn. So glad you told me. I won't use it anymore.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Well I'll add an example of the importance of life lines.
> 
> I'm working on a very intricate lace shawl. It is patterned on both sides (no plain row) on a size 1 needle...which has no lifeline hole. 865 stitches. Putting in lifelines have been almost as time consuming as the knitting.
> 
> ...


Quite a pretty and challenging pattern. I can tell you are experienced. I bought a book of Japanese lace patterns done in chart with symbols so small it's hard d to differentiate a few. It has a leaf that is charted separately. I'm struggling. I hope to use graph paper to place the leaf in the strip. Anyway I like your work


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I've lost "connections" and don't see familiar names here except for lifeline. Hi lifeline.


----------

